# Breakthrough bleeding on BCP



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm in a bit of panic because I've been having breakthrough bleeding since boxing day whilst on the BCP prior to TX. I've been on Cilest since 14th Dec and will be taking it up until the 7th Jan before a baseline on the 11th. 

I understand that breakthrough bleeding is really common but does anyone know if this has any implications for my lining. It is easing up now and presumabaly I'll get another withdrawal bleed after the pills?

I'm just so worried about my lining this time because I'm sure that it was the reason for my BFN in November.

Any advise??

Many thanks Kitty xx


----------

